# LT 1050, bad fit on hood



## grivera (Feb 24, 2007)

Good morning- lon time prowler, first time poster. I have a CC LT 1050 from Lowes. Bought it from a friend. The hood has a bad fit, it doesn't cover the dashboard area. Anyone with similar issues?


----------



## captchas (Jun 19, 2010)

check and see if there is a set of thick metal plates bolted on for a snow plow! is so someone may have removed the fast connect bracket, and used the longer non fast brackets from the oem kit. these brackets are longer and move the hood forward.


----------

